# Wieviel kb/mb verbraucht surfen ?



## Motorbreath (11. März 2004)

Hallo Leute !
Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel kb/mb das surfen verbraucht ? Downloaden meine ich damit nicht. Ich möchte mir nen neuen Tarif zulegen und überlege, ob ich was von AOL nehmen soll. Es sollte DSL sein, bei Flat schwanke ich noch, da ich nicht soooooo oft im web bin.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand nen Tip.
Danke !


----------



## Tommy (11. März 2004)

Kommt natürlich darauf an, wieviele Internetseiten du dir so anschaust etc. Am besten installierst du dir ein Programm, welches deinen Traffic mißt. Schau auf http://www.efb.nu und suche dort.


----------

